# carbon block CO2 generator



## rhodophyta (Jan 23, 2006)

I haven't seen much about this technology for a while. Jebo makes one called the engender A 192. It electrically "burns" a chunk of carbon underwater, releasing CO2. I heard a little talk that it's not a good system, but not any specific reasons. I was wondering if it could be safer than a CO2 tank.


----------



## southernflounder (Nov 5, 2006)

It's a cheaper start up cost but more expensive in the long run.


----------



## southernflounder (Nov 5, 2006)

Here's a link to a unit from the Drs.

Carbo-Plus


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Do a search for Carbo-Plus

Bad choice IMHO. They never really get decent CO2 levels in a tank, they wear out a LOT quicker than you think, they eat the kH up like there is no tomorrow.

Almost as expensive to start as pressurized and more expensive to run.


----------



## g.c.discus (Dec 22, 2006)

*carbon*

i bought and used a similar product (diff brand) used it for three hours then turned it off, lights went out soon after. two hours later fourty dead fish. would not use one again.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2006)

Wow, I was just cruising for reviews on the Carbo-plus product, and have definite mixed feelings about it.

After reading these posts, I understand your arguments with it. I thought about it for my 30gal.....but even in these cold months when my sugar/yeast reactor slows down, I think I'll just ride it out and figure out a pressurized system sometime later.
My CO2 setup now just died, the diffuser motor (red sea) is a tiny piece of junk, thought it would last longer than 3 months. Guess not! Moving on to just a glass diffuser for now until the pressurized setup comes around.

The timing couldn't have been better for finding this post, I think I'll steer clear.


----------

